# Ariens Sno Thro 10 m repair manual ?



## Dr nemo (Dec 28, 2009)

Is there any way to get a repair manual for the Ariens Sno Thro 10m. I down loaded the owners manual, this only gives a little about the machine.I have no reverse and want to see how to fix this,I would like to know if there is adjustment I could make. This machine has 2 foward speeds,turn lever right for slow,turn the lever left fast. The same lever straight up in the middle is netural,pull lever back towards the operator for reverse.When i pull the lever the machine moves half inch. thats it ?


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

There is a adjustment on the cable try moving that


----------



## Dr nemo (Dec 28, 2009)

It is rod ingaged.


----------

